# Agco announces 2004 3rd quarter earnings



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: AGCO Corporation 


AGCO Announces 2004 Third Quarter Earnings Release Conference Call
Monday October 18, 2:42 pm ET 


DULUTH, Ga.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Oct. 18, 2004--AGCO Corporation (NYSE:AG - News), a worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of agricultural equipment, announced today that its 2004 Third Quarter Earnings Release Conference Call with security analysts and institutional investors will be broadcast over the internet. As a service to investors, the quarterly conference call will be webcast live on a listen-only basis and will be available on the company's website at www.agcocorp.com under the "Investor Center/Webcasts & Presentations" Section. 
AGCO's Third Quarter Earnings Release Conference Call is scheduled for Wednesday, October 27 at 10 a.m. Eastern Time. Listeners should log on to the AGCO website at least fifteen minutes before the conference call to download and install any necessary audio software. 

For those unable to participate in the live webcast, a telephone replay will be available beginning approximately two hours after the conclusion of the conference call. The telephone replay will continue to be available until Sunday, October 31 at 5 p.m. Eastern Time. To access the replay, U.S. domestic callers dial 1-888-203-1112. International callers dial 1-719-457-0820. All callers will need to enter the replay code number 931523. Additional replays of the conference call will be made available on the website for twelve months following the call. 

AGCO Corporation, headquartered in Duluth, Georgia, is a global designer, manufacturer and distributor of agricultural equipment and related replacement parts. AGCO products are distributed in over 140 countries. AGCO offers a full product line including tractors, combines, hay tools, sprayers, forage, tillage equipment and implements through more than 9200 independent dealers and distributors around the world. AGCO products are distributed under the brand names AGCO®, Agco Allis®, AgcoStar®, Challenger®, Farmhand®, Fendt®, Fieldstar®, Gleaner®, Glencoe®, Hesston®, LOR*AL®, Massey Ferguson®, New Idea®, RoGator®, SisuDiesel(TM), Soilteq(TM), Spra-Coupe®, Sunflower®, TerraGator®, Tye®, Valtra®, White(TM), and Willmar®. AGCO provides retail financing through AGCO Finance in North America and through Agricredit in the United Kingdom, France, Germany, Ireland, and Brazil. In 2003, AGCO had net sales of $3.5 billion. 

Please visit our website at www.agcocorp.com. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Contact: 
AGCO Corporation
Molly Dye, 770-813-6044



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: AGCO Corporation


----------

